# Bb's 5 months!



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Bb's turning 5 months this Thursday! 
Come show some love! Haha


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow that dog has some BONE!  he is a handsome boy


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

he looks silky, cute.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Handsome boy! Is his tongue bigger than his head? lol. Great expressions, you can see how happy he is!


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Haha I have him on bully max (not sure if it works).
He gets an egg every week and I'm feeding him intimidator dog food. 
If anyone has any experiences with it please let me know. So far, I'm liking it.
That sucka could be picky some days though. Lol


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

DickyT said:


> Handsome boy! Is his tongue bigger than his head? lol. Great expressions, you can see how happy he is!


Lol idk but his tongue is HUGE!


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

It's so hard to take good pictures of him. He's so freaking dark!


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

be careful with intimidator,it real hi protein. but it's good i use the 24/20 from hytek.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

If you're feeding him bully max to make him look like the mutt on the label youre wasting your time with that...


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Just Tap Pits said:


> If you're feeding him bully max to make him look like the mutt on the label youre wasting your time with that...


Haha nah I'm really not. I know imma have to work him out later on.
I was just hoping to maximize his growth. I jut heard a lot of positive stuff about it so I just got a year worth to try.


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

welder said:


> be careful with intimidator,it real hi protein. but it's good i use the 24/20 from hytek.


Thanks, yeah I'm using the 31/21. I was giving him intimidator jr but the feed store haven't been getting it in so I just went and switched him to the 31/21.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i'm kind of with welder on this one,

why would you feed a puppy something so high in protein?

be careful, you'll burn his kidney's up


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't understand why people feed their puppies a high protein diet. He's just a baby. All your doing is creating possible long term problems. Not cool. And bully max is stupid. Do your dog a favor and feed him a good concentrated mix and let genetics run its course.


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks again. Imma just use all the bully max and stop. And as for the food, I shouldn't feed him it anymore?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

No one is saying you shouldn't use the feed anymore, but switch to a formula with less protein. You're going to do irreversible damage to his kidneys, and can also cause him to start knuckling over (search for knuckling over at the top and see what that pulls up). Also, if he's not that active (which, as a pup he shouldn't be doing too much strenuous activity anyways), then the excess protein can't be used and there's no need to feed such a high protein diet at his age. When he gets over 1 yr of age, and you're working him, walking him, running him, spring poling him, etc. (have him on a serious exercise regimen), then you can up the protein. Right now, he just needs good food and TLC and time to allow his body to do the rest. 

On a side note though, he's beautiful. I have an affinity for black and/or dark coated dogs. I would love to see him fully matured, so please stick around.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

He's a beautiful dog! I've seen rapid bone growth from high protein food causing the knuckling and bowed front legs. Just keep an eye on it and maybe cut back a little. I've never seen any ill effects from bully max but also never seen it do much good, keep us posted as he grows. Maybe we can all learn from his progress


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

ThaLadyPit said:


> No one is saying you shouldn't use the feed anymore, but switch to a formula with less protein. You're going to do irreversible damage to his kidneys, and can also cause him to start knuckling over (search for knuckling over at the top and see what that pulls up). Also, if he's not that active (which, as a pup he shouldn't be doing too much strenuous activity anyways), then the excess protein can't be used and there's no need to feed such a high protein diet at his age. When he gets over 1 yr of age, and you're working him, walking him, running him, spring poling him, etc. (have him on a serious exercise regimen), then you can up the protein. Right now, he just needs good food and TLC and time to allow his body to do the rest.
> 
> On a side note though, he's beautiful. I have an affinity for black and/or dark coated dogs. I would love to see him fully matured, so please stick around.


Thanks for the advice. I will definitely work on another feeding plan. And yes, bb would love to be updated to everyone!


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

redog said:


> He's a beautiful dog! I've seen rapid bone growth from high protein food causing the knuckling and bowed front legs. Just keep an eye on it and maybe cut back a little. I've never seen any ill effects from bully max but also never seen it do much good, keep us posted as he grows. Maybe we can all learn from his progress


Thanks! I'm not too sure if the bully max is doing anything. Haha worth a try. And yes I will keep an eye on him and keep him updated. I just want him to grow big and healthy!


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

Please do work on another diet. I don't want to see a sweet pup like BB have joint and structure problems. Also FYI, he looks like he is going to be very stocky and have a nice head piece anyway. I don't think the supplements will be needed anyway.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Be careful...My puppy has a bone condition called Pano because she was growing to fast, and that happened without the help of supplements to make her grow.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I use Bully Max before shows not as a regular diet

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I'm putting up the bully max until he gets about 1 year old.
What's a good dog food recommended for bullies this age?


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm feeding my puppy science diet, large breed formula until he reaches maturity and then I will switch to a higher protien TOTW. Now of course there will be people to say don't feed him science diet or other non grain free foods with fillers, but yea yea whatever. Just remember that he is a puppy and your main concern should be controlled joint growth ( in bullies and big dogs), immune system health and brain development until he reaches maturity, then switch him over to a high quality BB or TOTW, or even better ( a raw diet) to build lean muscle. Don't let anybody fool you. Supplements, steroids and high protien puppy food will not make your dog bigger or give him a "bigger head" ( don't know why people desire that anyway). Those ingredients are just a recipe for long term serious problems. Your dog will only grow as far as his genes allow.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Raiderblue said:


> I'm feeding my puppy science diet, large breed formula until he reaches maturity and then I will switch to a higher protien TOTW. Now of course there will be people to say don't feed him science diet or other non grain free foods with fillers, but yea yea whatever. Just remember that he is a puppy and your main concern should be controlled joint growth ( in bullies and big dogs), immune system health and brain development until he reaches maturity, then switch him over to a high quality BB or TOTW, or even better ( a raw diet) to build lean muscle. Don't let anybody fool you. Supplements, steroids and high protien puppy food will not make your dog bigger or give him a "bigger head" ( don't know why people desire that anyway). Those ingredients are just a recipe for long term serious problems. Your dog will only grow as far as his genes allow.


Just curious about why you feed large breed? That's usually for dogs over 100lbs. I won't say anything about the brand or grains obviously you have read and disagree lol but large breed food should be for large breed dogs the pit bull isn't large.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

Actually dog breeds 100 lbs and over are considered "giant" dog breed. (Which they would also need "large breed formula" of course. 


Very Large to Large Dog Breeds - weighing around 50 or more pounds
Large to Medium Dog Breeds - weighing around 35 to 65 pounds. 

I'm mainly speaking for amstaff and bully breeds ( which both need large breed formula for healthy bone and joint). As far as a true apbt, large breed is not necessary. But technically anything around or over 50 lbs should be fed large breed if your going with a kibble. ( my dog and the op's dog will both reach over 50lbs.).


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

that is how vets describe and classify it maybe? Some dog food companies claim over 50lbs but Pit bull type dogs are medium sized dogs, they aren't large breeds. But whatever works for you if that's what you choose. I have seen from 65 to 130 pound, so 100 pounds is around average. Sex, age and how the care all determines it. An overweight dog that's 80lbs but could be or should be 60 isnt considered a large breed.


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

That's not only a vets opinion. That's a nutritionists opinion as well. I think your missing the point, any puppy that will reach near or over 50 pounds should be on a large breed formula with the correct calcium/phosphorus and protein levels, especially during the rapid growth stage. Always trust your vet over the things you read on the internet lol.

Here's a real good reason I feed my puppy large breed formula, this is his father
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [216217] :: WOODSON'S FAUCEE BOY

22 inch 60lb (working condition). His mother is 55 lb (working condition). These are big dogs.

Now I'm not suggesting that everyone on this forum should feed their dog a LBF. Because most true apbt's are of medium stature. But 65% of the dogs on this site are not apbt. Lol. They are of some bully or amstaff mix.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

he's gorgeous and that's a nice crop job.


----------

